# Gaaanz blöde Frage ... Linienstärke



## Jersey (21. Februar 2005)

Jetz gibts bestimmt gleich 'n paar aufn Deckel. So eine Frage ... 

Ich möchte um eine Tabelle einen Rahmen haben, der eine Linienstärke von 0,5 haben soll. Ich krieg nur 1 px hin. 

<table width="800" border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="600" bordercolor="#006666">
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>

Wie krieg ich da jetzt 0,5 px rein?


----------



## Kyrius (21. Februar 2005)

1. super Titel ^^ 
2. es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur zu häufig gestellte 

zu deiner Frage: ein halber Pixel? Das ist allein von der Logik her nicht möglich  Zeig mir mal einen halben Punkt  oder ein halbes Loch  

Warum ist dir 1 Pixel denn zu groß?


----------



## hela (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo Jersey,

hast du einen Bildschirm, der 0,5px anzeigen kann?
Ich kenne nur welche, die ganze Pixel anzeigen. Anders hat das wohl keinen Sinn.


----------



## Jersey (21. Februar 2005)

Sorry   Hab mich wohl etwas verwirrt ausgedrückt. Also der DW macht automatisch ne Linie, die mir zu dick ist. Die ist soweit ich das sehe 2px dick. (In der Vergrößerung kann man das gut sehen) Ich will aber einen haben ...


----------



## Kyrius (21. Februar 2005)

1px bekommst du mit border="1" hin


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (21. Februar 2005)

Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1px bekommst du mit border="1" hin


Meistens eben nicht. 

@Jersey: CSS ist das Zauberwort:

```
<table style="width:800px; height:600px; border:1px solid #066" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td>&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Jersey (21. Februar 2005)

Des sieht aber aus wie 2 px.

Ach, was solls. Ich verschachtel jetzt einfach 2 Tabellen ineinander und gebe der hinteren meine "Linien"farbe und der vorderen einen weißen HG und dann sollte das auch . 

Danke!


----------



## Jersey (21. Februar 2005)

@ Matthias

*Ja ja ja! Das isses!*  Danke


----------

